# MMM August edition: Free 2 night stay at Brean Sands in Oct



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone else seen this and signed up?

I think its a nominal amount for hardstanding and/or EHU (sommat like a tenner for the weekend).

Beware if you do book and pay for EHU as they didnt advise me there was a £3 CC charge...on a fivers worth of booking!!! I automatically reach for the CC rather than the Debit card as we save points etc on clubcard (exchange for Avios) so was slightly miffed (...not so much the 3 quid but the not being informed of it).

Anyway...anyone else going?

Graham


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll go and check it out, we need to be down that way in October.

Cheers Alan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Anybody else going on this?  

We are looking forward to some fresh coastal air while it is (hopefully) not too wintry.


Graham


----------

